# Daisy's general chat



## DaisyTailsMousery

I see a few members have their own general chat thread, so I figured I may as well have mine, too. Just to keep you guys updated on what's going on around here. Well, my new brindle, Tidbit died a few days ago and I decided to replace her. She was my only brindle, and I've decided I don't want to breed them because of their being prone to health issues. So I went to petsmart and picked out a nice black pied girl and placed her on her own in the quarantine take. Later on, while looking at her I noticed that she is considerably shinier than any other black mouse I've ever had! Is she maybe a satin?!?! 
































I also have NO CLUE what I'm going to name her. Suggestions are welcome! 
My angora doe and my new doe are going to Stevens point on Friday to be put to A black pied male and the other to an argente male because I sold my last buck thinking I was going to have a new one in the next litter. Well the mommy ate her bubs so that plan obviously didn't work out! So I guess that saying is right: Never count your chickens before they're hatched (or in this case mice before they're born) So now I am buckless for a little while! Also, I am going to be getting a ride almost 2 hours away to janesville to pick up rex babies! So in the long run (maybe a year or so down the line) I'll have an angora/satin line and an angora/rex line. (if my new one is actually satin and not some kind of fluke. Is there any way to actually tell for sure? Cuz if she's not satin I'll have an angora line and a rex line seperately)
So currently I have 6 mice, 3 of which are being sold to the girl in Stevens point that has the male that's going to get my girlies pregnant. and one of which I'm not planning on breeding because I think she's undermarked brindle. I guess I'm running really low on stock. Well that's all for now


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

I would so have a chat thing, but I don't think I would ever update it, and it would become pointless. :lol: Your doe definitely looks satin to me. I know how you feel about being low on stock, I am very low on stock myself, and the litters I'm having right now are solely for starting up my lines. Not quite as low as you, but still low. Is the person from Stevens Point a breeder? Be sure to update with your new arrivals and such, I love different coat modifiers; especially astrex. If I had the opportunity to get astrex, I would definitely try to work with them.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery

yeah, the girl in stevens point is breeding bandeds in dove and I had 3 self doves so she's buying them. We keep eaach other posted in a Wisconsin based facebook group for mouse and rat breeders. She said she would post pictures of them and their babies and the girl who bought my only buck is keeping me updated on there as well. I love this group cuz everyone keeps in touch with each other and nobody's afraid to ask queastions, so I know how my mice are doing. It's great


----------



## Frizzle

Glad to hear you're selling her some! I tried mixing banded & pink eye dilutions, and it was just sooooo hard to wait on the pink eyed pups, only to have them not turn out. :/ But they did make really cute mice, I especially liked the argentes that'd pop up.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery

The male I sold was argente  I'll miss having pink eyed babies  I got it wrong before the other mouse is agouti not argente  He's produced argente but I don't think these two carry that gene unfortunately  So my chances of having dove and argente again are slim to none, but I think it's worth it for these crazy coat types


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery

Decided to name the new girl Gremlin


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery

I decided to do a little mouse photoshoot! (well... not so little.. I took well over 100 pics and these are the ones that turned out!) I hope you guys enjoy the cuteness!








































lol Peek-a-boo!
































































































I mayyy have gone a little overboard with all these pics! lol but I love taking pictures of the little guys!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

Hey, I hate to be negative, but the yellow mouse that is appearing in most of these photo's doesn't look well. She looks a hunched over with a scruffy coat, her eyes look strange and she seems much less alert than the others. She looks off to me... almost like the visual signs of upper respiratory infection. I would keep an eye on her and quarantine her in a separate airspace for now.

I could be wrong, but she certainly doesn't look healthy to me.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery

Hmmm.. She seems well now.. She's running on her wheel and isn't wheezing or anything.. but I will separate for a little while I guess


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

I just noticed in the very last picture her sides look a little bit sucked in.

Anyway, a picture can't tell me everything I need to know to say it's a URI; and I'm no vet either. If she was my mouse, I would cull her unless she was particularly important to my lines. I cannot give advice on medicating, some other members might be able to... but for medication, you have to know what the problem is first. Do quarantine her, the last thing you want is a URI spreading through your mice.

What's her origin?


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery

She came from the same pet store as my brindle that died.... Ahhh F**k! I hope it's not the same thing that took her! She's quarantined now, but still seems pretty healthywhen I look at her.. She's not having the gross diarrhea or dehydration yet like the other did. I'll be keeping a close eye on her


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

Ill mice are to be expected from pet shops, especially feeder bin mice. You could very well be dealing with two different illnesses. Please keep a close eye on your other mice, and any with similar symptoms need to be quarantined straight away.

How long was her quarantine after being purchased?


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery

3 weeks


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery

I culled her. This morning she got the stinky black diarrhea and the loose skin. I wasn't able to save the other one that got it so I just put her down. I am glad she wasn't one of the ones I was planning on breeding, but it still sucks.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery

I am now mouseless, the 3 I sold are in Stevens point along with my other 3 to get pregnant! I decided I would send my dove doe along to to the male that has produced pink eyed babies that way I can still get dove and argente later on if I combine the pink eye gene with the satin and angora genes later on. I'm glad I won't have to give up my pink eyed mice! They are some of my favorites


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

That's too bad. I would alert the breeding that you sold the mice to, of this illness that has taken two of your mice, it sounds pretty bad.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery

It is.. they deteriorate within the hour! I informed her on this and she insisted that she still wanted them. I just told her to make sure they were quarantined but I doubt she'll heed that.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery

It feels weird being mouseless... I can't even sleep without the squeaking of the wheel!


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery

I haven't been on here for a while. My dad took me on a surprise road trip to Tennessee! 13 hours in the car with 2 very very ANNOYING kids and my brother... ughh horrible. But I'm having fun here. When I get back I'm also getting my mice from Stevens Point (in a week)

Oh and check this out! http://www.petoftheday.com
My Solly made pet of the day (if it's not her check the previous ones for march 25th)


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery

I got all 3 of my meecers back today! All seem to be in good condition except that my angora is looking a little greasy again. Kait did say she was supplementing them already though, so I don't mind too much. I'm hoping they're all pregnant, and little Gremlin the satin already has a bit of a belly. I gave them each a small piece of leftover easter ham and OMG they loved it more than their kitten kibble!


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery

I stayed up ALL NIGHT to make this origami star ball. It's made form 30 sheets of paper and each one took 10 minutes to fold then they had to be assembled which took FOREVER! It is pretty cool looking though


----------



## ThatCertainGlow

That is awesome!  
Have to show this to my housemate, he does similar ones. I do like that design. Where did you get the instructions, if you don't mind me asking? *Hoping it's not from an out of print book...*


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUKh8Voc ... re=mh_lolz
If you go to youtube and search "modular origami" you get lots of different designs and it explains step by step how you do it. I also have 4 or 5 books that have lots of designs


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery

It's always a sad day when you have to explain to someone what culling is  and when you tell them that you cull little baby mice.. they look at you like some kind of demented axe murderer! I'm just glad my friend understood after I explained the reasoning behind it


----------



## Lyra

True... I've told about culling only few people that are close to me, it's quite abstract for them to do that to those cute little mice. It's good to have someone that understands that it's hard for us too... I'm glad you have a friend like that  I myself am in quite bad mood after culling, and having friends who support me in that moment is truly a lot of help.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery

Eeeee! Friday is the earliest day I can expect babies.... But Gremlin looks like she is going to burst open! So I think Friday there will be little pinkies here  And they'll be satin carriers!
























She looked normal yesterday then this morning.. BAM! She's huge


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

I know what you mean, it's like the babies grow up and start wiggling around in there over night! She looks to be in really good condition, I hope she stays that way while nursing. She's a beautiful mouse. Update us when they are born.


----------



## Frizzle

Ooh, have you and Skylar been in touch? As of last week she had a Satin, pied, brindle buck, that might speed things up for the both of you!


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery

Yes I didn't know she had satin until this girl was already pregnant! She is going to buy a few satin carriers from me though out of this litter and I might borrow her buck for the next litter. I don't want brindle though


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery

I'm glad I sold Skylar Atticus though. He made very pretty babies with her black and white doe and she actually happened to carry the pink eye gene so she got argente and dove like she hoped


----------



## Frizzle

DaisyTailsMousery said:


> Yes I didn't know she had satin until this girl was already pregnant! She is going to buy a few satin carriers from me though out of this litter and I might borrow her buck for the next litter. I don't want brindle though


I don't think she knew she had a satin, I was helping her out with some micey things, and pointed it out to her. Idk what would be easier, picking out about 50% of a litter to get rid of the brindle, or to breed back and only have 25% be satin.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery

well she showed me a pic of her satin buck and he looks agouti to me which is nice because I want argente and I need agouti for that


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery

3 litters due anytime between now and 2 and 1/2 weeks from now.... I can barely contain my excitement!!


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery

Lmao... This video! Totally reminds me of Gremlins baby belly! She got stuck in her toilet paper tube earlier -_-


----------



## Frizzle

DaisyTailsMousery said:


> well she showed me a pic of her satin buck and he looks agouti to me which is nice because I want argente and I need agouti for that


From handling him, I can tell you I'm pretty sure he's a brindle. Or maybe RY with *terrible* molt lines. His belly/sides are very yellow, and it fades up into large, irregular brown patches. It makes for a very pretty mouse, he has some gorgeous copper tones mixed throughout.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery

WHY is it still SNOWING???? It's APRIL.. I was hoping to wear my new dress and heels today, too


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery

I hope everyone in Boston is okay! I don't feel safe in America anymore with all these bombings and shootings and stabbings and such. Maybe I should move to.... I don't know.. New Zealand.. or like.... China or somewhere where people aren't getting murdered on a grand scale


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery

I was at my friends house watching tv today and he looked at me and said.. You know I studied abroad once. I said Really? and he said.. Yeah her name was Jamie! Haha it made me giggle


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery

Just found out that one of the victims of the boston bombing is an 8 year old boy. He died, his sister had to get a leg amputated, and the mother has severe brain trauma and will never be the same again. The father finished running the marathon and found his whole family ripped apart. Literally. Who could do such a thing? It's horrible! I am glad my friend didn't qualify for the marathon or I would have been there!


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery

OHMYGOSH! Sorry I haven't been around much, guys! I haven't had a computer, got kicked out of my dads. started a new school, etc. etc. I am still working on getting angora satin dove/black/agouti/argente mice and am thinking of adding rex to the mixture, but I haven't gotten too far. I've had a lot of set backs including escapees, bucks not getting females pregnant, an outbreak of URIs and unexperienced mothers cannibalizing babbies.... So I'm glad to be back, guys!


----------



## Frizzle

You should update us with pictures! I'd love to see how the curly doe is doing. :3


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery

I'll be sure to do that tomorrow


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery

Willow banded dove currently expecting

















Pepperjack curly haired albino doe

















Mystery (or Myster for short) long haired buck of unknown color(some combo of c-dilutes) 

















SkippyJonJr self black buck carrying satin and pied


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery

This is the pic i meant to put for SkippyJon









This is Gremlin black satin pied currently pregnant with skippyjons babies
















And Gremlin junior black pied satin carrier pregnant with skippyjon


----------

